# Irish whiskeys



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Anybody have any favorites?
Been on an Irish kick lately.
Best one to date has been Jameson 12 year old.
Two fingers and an ice cube.
Fire up a good stogie to accompany.
Nothing more relaxing.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I like Jamesons as well. Had an encounter with a bottle of Bushmill's last March, and some Tullamore Dew not too long ago. I can't tell you that I have a favorite. For me a good night drinking whisky has a lot to do with the work week leading up to it and whether or not I have to get up at the crack of dawn the next day if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a fan of Bushmill's Black, and also, more for the name than anything else, Paddy's.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a bottle of Jemeson. I use it mostly for Irish coffee.. The last cigar I had I tried it on the rocks and wasn't too fond of it. I am sure it's an aquired taste.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love Irish Whisky!

Jameson 12 yo straight in a shot glass
Bushmills

I love the flavor of the liquor.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Charles said:


> ... whether or not I have to get up at the crack of dawn the next day if you know what I mean.


Post a pic of this Dawn chick 

Just kidding, been contemplating trying an Irish whiskey, also been contemplating trying Rye whiskey.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I only have experience with jameson, but I am a big fan. Any fans of the Irish Car Bomb?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I only have experience with jameson, but I am a big fan. Any fans of the Irish Car Bomb?


Love the car bomb - great drink, very flavorful, like a big glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i like them all.

one of the less popular ones here, but one of my favorites is Powers.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

celticgent said:


> i like them all.
> 
> one of the less popular ones here, but one of my favorites is Powers.


I'll have to give that one a try.
Another favorite is Red Breast, and Tyreconnel (sp?).

It's a slow process to test these.
I enjoy the whiskeys, but not much of a drinker. :al 
A bottle will last six weeks or better.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it's popular in Ireland, along with Paddy's.

if you're used to higher-end liquors, this might be slumming for you


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

celticgent said:


> it's popular in Ireland, along with Paddy's.
> 
> if you're used to higher-end liquors, this might be slumming for you


Only slumming because Irish holy water hasn't become the "in thing" for the in crowd to drink yet. Let's hope it stays that way. I love my single malts, but just can't see paying so much money for them.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i love the fact that i can get a full liter of Powers for the same price as a 750 of Jamesons.

shhh! dont' tell anybody...


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

celticgent said:


> i love the fact that i can get a full liter of Powers for the same price as a 750 of Jamesons.
> 
> shhh! dont' tell anybody...


I like the fact that I can buy 3 - 4 bottles of Jamesons for the price of one bottle of single malt. Don't get me wrong, I have two bottles of 18 yr malt at home now, but the price is just out of control.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I cannot beleive nobody has mentioned Tullamore Dew yet!!! THis is my favorite Irish Whiskey.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

How do you make an Irish Car Bomb? I suppose I could Google it, but would someone please post it for anyone else who may be interested. That would save each of us .03 seconds searching.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I was actually surprised that there wasn't a huge variety of whiskeys at the bars I went to in Dublin. I did drink a lot of Jameson, Powers and Paddys. I think that the Jameson was my favorite over all and it was definitely the most popular there.

And the Jameson distillery gives a cool tour which is actually better than the Guinness brewery.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I have Tullamore Dew, Clontarf Rerserve, Knappogue Castle(1994), and Connemara in my cupboard right now. I have gone through 3 bottles of Red Breast during the time all of those fine Irish Whiskeys have been in there. They are all very good, but Red Breast is amazing. 

(now its going to be even harder for me to find it)

-Matt-


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> How do you make an Irish Car Bomb? I suppose I could Google it, but would someone please post it for anyone else who may be interested. That would save each of us .03 seconds searching.


Shot glass of Baileys.

Pint of Guinness.

Drop shot glass of Bailey's into Guinness.

Chug.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Shot glass of Baileys.
> 
> Pint of Guinness.
> 
> ...


the shot should be 1/2 Jameson and 1/2 Bailey


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> the shot should be 1/2 Jameson and 1/2 Bailey


Thank you, and it should be noted that you must chug or else that baileys is going to curdle making the rest of your drinking experience unpleasant to say the least.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Thank you, and it should be noted that you must chug or else that baileys is going to curdle making the rest of your drinking experience unpleasant to say the least.


But dropping whiskey and Bailey's into a Guinness isn't unpleasant? This drink just seems to me to be a good way to mess up a perfectly good-and innocent-pint of Guinness. The horror... the horror.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I cannot beleive nobody has mentioned Tullamore Dew yet!!! THis is my favorite Irish Whiskey.


Ummmm.... post #2 dude! :r

I'll have to go down the Irish Club next time I'm feelin rich and do a bot of research...


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Three fingers of Jameson (no ice, no water, thank you) and a fine cigar, at a pub on the way home from work every Thursday.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Three fingers of Jameson (no ice, no water, thank you) and a fine cigar, at a pub on the way home from work every Thursday.


This thread made me thirsty yesterday for some Irish, so on the way home I picked up a fresh bottle of Jamesons - and a bottle of Jim Beam black just because. Smoked a Padron with a single malt last night and tonight I'm going to burn a Partagas with the Jamesons. Should be nice.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Shouldn't be thinking about whiskey this early in the morning.
But... I think I'll run out and get a bottle of Red Breast, and perhaps the Tullamore Dew.

Oughta go good with my corn flakes. :al


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> But dropping whiskey and Bailey's into a Guinness isn't unpleasant? This drink just seems to me to be a good way to mess up a perfectly good-and innocent-pint of Guinness. The horror... the horror.


dgen - try it - it is really good - like I said smooth, creamy chocolate milk


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Shot glass of Baileys.
> 
> Pint of Guinness.
> 
> ...


What an absolute waste of good Irish beer, and good Irish cream.

If God would have intended them to be together he would have made them that way.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Does anyone know of an online liquor merchant who carries Green Spot? I have been meaning to try a fifth of it.

-Matt-


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I cannot beleive nobody has mentioned Tullamore Dew yet!!! THis is my favorite Irish Whiskey.


Picked up a bottle of 12 year old Tullamore Dew Saturday per your recommendation.
Super Bowl Sunday, a Monte #2 (courtesy of JoeD), and some good Irish to sip on.
A most exquisite whiskey and superb cigar made for a great evening.


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

Tullamore Dew is by far my one of my favorite Irish Wiskeys... 



txmatt said:


> I have Tullamore Dew, Clontarf Rerserve, Knappogue Castle(1994), and Connemara in my cupboard right now. I have gone through 3 bottles of Red Breast during the time all of those fine Irish Whiskeys have been in there. They are all very good, but Red Breast is amazing.
> 
> (now its going to be even harder for me to find it)
> 
> -Matt-


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Those are all good but there is a drink they make in ireland that is only know to the locals as Potan or Poteen i'm not sure of the spelling but this will cure canser or fuel a car :al :al :al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

CAOlover said:


> Those are all good but there is a drink they make in ireland that is only know to the locals as Potan or Poteen i'm not sure of the spelling but this will cure canser or fuel a car :al :al :al


There are various spellings, Poteen is most common. It is pronounced like _put-cheen_. This is essentially Irish moonshine; There is a legal one on the market called *Knockeen Hill*.

I just ordered some and some Red Breast from Park Avenue Liquor, still need to find someone who has Green Spot!

-Matt-


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yep, 

also, Bunratty.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well while searching the internet for green spot I found a retailer that has better prices on Red Breast; $40 a bottle. 

They also had decent prices on Padron; $XX ooh wait, last time I posted good padron prices Phil had to start having people call for prices. Lets just say they are near retail.

-Matt-


----------

